# VapeCon 2016 - Vape Trick Competition !



## shaunnadan

*





VapeCon 2016 Vape Trick Competition - Show off your Skills !! *
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Vape Trick Competition* at VapeCon 2016 on the 27th August 2016 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094)

Do you think you have the skills to impress our judges ?

Are your O's thick and milky? can you bend them to your will? do you command jellyfish like pets and are you the true Vape-Bending Master?

We invite you to RSVP for this epic competition by clicking on the *blue RSVP button below*

*The prizes for the top placings in this event are going to be superb. *We will announce those soon!


*--- Rules ---*


Contestants will each be given a number and will impress the judges with their tricks in a timed event. Each contestant will have one attempt lasting a total of *2 minutes *at getting into the top 4.

The *top 4 *will then compete in a *3 minute *display to determine the top 3 places.

You may use any atty, mod and build that you want. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)

Each Contestant will be given competition juice to compete with.

Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.

Judges will decide on the winning displays using the following criteria:
Variety
Quality
Uniqueness of tricks


Please guys don't give the judges a hard time. Respect their decision. This is a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.

We are going to be limiting the total number of entrants to 10 vape trick enthusiasts. We have currently reserved 8 slots on the RSVP list here and an additional 2 slots for those that would like to register on the day. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum name only

Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @shaunnadan or one of the members in the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
The time of the event on the day will be announced soon.

*Have Fun and Lets see some awesome tricks people!*




[RSVP=27037]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

AnthonyTE - 1 - _He'll yea!_
craig_evsss - 1
HouseOfVape - 1
iTzzNicks - 1 - _O_
Jaypstagrammar - 1
Rameez_VGod - 1
Vapebends - 1

Total: 7

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Everybody Lets Go !!!


----------



## Silver

Oooh

Cannot wait to see some awesome tricks on the stage!

Jellyfish, jellyfish - where's my jellyfish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

So what's your favourite trick ? 

What are you looking forward to seeing at VapeCon 2016 ?


----------



## Switchy

Upside down jellyfish with 6 protruding eyes making its way through 4 equal sized rings







Don't mind me I know jack-Sh!T about tricks!
Have fun gents!


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> So what's your favourite trick ?
> 
> What are you looking forward to seeing at VapeCon 2016 ?



How's that!


----------



## Paulie

Gl all i know we have some epic tricksters in sa!! Make us proud!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan

*Who's ready for some prize announcements ??? *​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## moolies86

Hahaha not that I'm entering but definitely going to support the tricksters,bring on dem prizes


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm nearly ready for the Trick Compo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## moolies86

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm nearly ready for the Trick Compo!
> View attachment 63930


The ultimate test would be to pull it off on the next episode of RR's before VapeCon uncle @Rob Fisher haha I think we suffer from stage fright when it comes to trick skills,when I'm alone I blow nice milky o's

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## therazia

@Rob Fisher I almost died with that post. Still giggling. That's about as far as my tricks go hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

pssst.... I hear the VapeCon 2016 Competition and Giveaway Prizes are being announced.... 

you should go have a look 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-competition-and-giveaway-prizes.t27303/


----------



## PeterHarris

i really enjoyed being a judge on this one.
we saw some really cool tricks.
some guys started off a bit slow, but then they just starting putting our quality stuff.
big ups to all the guys that participated, i know how difficult it is just to blow a decent sized O, but you guys all rocked.

i liked some of the unique stuff that the guys did to personalize their performance, like throwing a cap into the crowd through an O, i though that was unique. also giving a perfect O the middle finger! i dont know about the other judges, but those 2 moves scores you an extra point from me on uniqueness. 

once again, well done to all!

Reactions: Like 8


----------

